# Neuvation R28 Aero4 or Williams Cycling System 30



## rabid (Jun 13, 2007)

I am in the market for a new set of wheels. I have around $500 budgeted for this purchase and I have narrowed it down to either the Neuvation or the Williams Cycling wheels. I haven't ridden either set, and I am basing my decision on reviews alone. Does anyone have any personal experience with both of these wheelsets? Can you help me decide between the two?

The Neuvation R28 Aero4's weigh in at 1620 grams for a total cost of $429

The Williams Cycling System 30's weigh in at 1520 grams for a total cost of $479

Both have ceramic bearings. Both have bladed spokes. The Neuvation rims are 27mm tall and the Williams are 30mm tall.

Any thoughts? I hate to open the door at this point, but does anyone recommend something else besides these two wheelsets in the $500 range?

Thanks

Rabid


----------



## bwhite_4 (Aug 29, 2006)

I am in the same boat. I had budgeted $500 and looked at both of these wheels. My only concern is the no-name hubs used. I decided I would rather go with custom built and spend a little more to get the hubs/spokes I want. There are many builders mentioned on this forum, so there are plenty of options.

The nice part about Williams is the included brake pads, rim tape, and skewers. If you look elsewhere, make sure you factor that into the cost.


----------



## dmar836 (Nov 17, 2007)

I have read good things about the American Classic Sprint 350s as well.
What's your weight? I have some R28 SL2s that are fine but I weigh less than 165. Most of the failures appear, in the end, to be with riders greater than the recommended weight.
I think the Neuvations are kinda gaudy looking with all the stickers and I have been sort of embarrassed by them(running Cane Creeks right now). I will likely remove the stickers and have just plain silver aero rims. The blacks look better on newer bikes IMO.
JMO
Dave
KC


----------



## dmar836 (Nov 17, 2007)

Neuvation has skewers and extra spokes (mine did). Not sure about Am Classics. Also, both the makes I mentioned are talked about as "spinning forever" and the R28s did. Add the ceramic bearings and.............. For the price range, it would be a price leap to throw in high name hubs. Nix the ceramics and there's $100 towards your upgraded hubs.


----------



## HazemBata (May 20, 2004)

Try searching eBay for used wheels. There are a ton of em. You get a lot more wheel for your money.


----------



## ox_rider (Sep 6, 2006)

Just to confuse things, here is a Neuvation review http://www.belgiumkneewarmers.com/2008/05/neuvation-r28-aero4-wheels.html that seems pretty unbiased.


----------



## ox_rider (Sep 6, 2006)

Also, Neuvation appears to be on sale for <$350 for the wheels you want. Tough to pass up.


----------



## rabid (Jun 13, 2007)

*Went with the XERO Lite XR-1*

Thanks for all the input. In the end I decided to go with the XERO Lite XR-1. They weren't in my original list, but a local shop carries them and for under $300 for the set w/ local dealer support I figured it was worth a shot. They will be here Tuesday. I am upgrading tires as well and shaving over 1.2 pounds off the total weight of my bike.


----------



## Wookiebiker (Sep 5, 2005)

rabid said:


> Thanks for all the input. In the end I decided to go with the XERO Lite XR-1. They weren't in my original list, but a local shop carries them and for under $300 for the set w/ local dealer support I figured it was worth a shot. They will be here Tuesday. I am upgrading tires as well and shaving over 1.2 pounds off the total weight of my bike.


If you are lighter they will work just fine, but if you are over 175 pounds you might find them to be too flexy. I had a set that came with one of my bikes and sold them for that reason.


----------



## The Human G-Nome (Aug 26, 2002)

I own the Williams 30s. They sponsor my team. They have been bombproof for over a season now, and I can't say enough about their characterists both on the climbs and on the flat, technical stuff. An all around dynamite wheel. My Campy Eurus lasted 4+ years without needing to be trued so I can't put Williams #1 yet, but they are definitely in 2nd, and I've owned a lot of different wheels over the years.


----------



## frank418 (Feb 20, 2007)

has anyone try www.RolWheels.com ? I'm also looking for a wheelset my weight is 215lbs


----------



## jglenn301 (May 29, 2008)

rabid said:


> Thanks for all the input. In the end I decided to go with the XERO Lite XR-1. They weren't in my original list, but a local shop carries them and for under $300 for the set w/ local dealer support I figured it was worth a shot. They will be here Tuesday. I am upgrading tires as well and shaving over 1.2 pounds off the total weight of my bike.


But no aero spokes? Gotta have the cool aero spokes!

I had the previous iteration of the Neuvation R28 Aeros (the Aero3). No problems with the front. Cracked two of the rear rims at the spoke holes, the second after only about 1000 miles. John replaced it with a reconditioned Aero4, which seems to use the same rim as the M28s (40g heavier but purportedly much stronger than the original R28 rear rim).

However, when tearing apart the old Aero3 wheel I noticed that the hub had cracked as well because of the way the holes are filed for the aero spokes. There is very little space left between the slots and 3 of the 5 pairs of holes on the drive side had cracked there. This hub had about 5000mi on it (but I don't know when the cracks appeared) and I weigh 170-180lb. The Aero4 hub is the filed the same way, so I'm a little leery of it and I'm thinking about replacing the wheelset.

I was very happy with the hubs otherwise. With the ceramic bearing upgrade they spin exceptionally well and they're pretty simple to disassemble and therefore easy to maintain. Service in general from Neuvation has been excellent.

I also have a set of M28 Aero2s. Different, heavier hubs that also spin real well (and very quiet when coasting). The spoke holes are filed straight toward the axle instead of at an angle, so there's more metal between the slots. Cup and cone instead of sealed cartridge bearings in the cassette body, though.

If I weren't fixated on aero spokes I'd go after the R28 SL4s in an instant. If Neuvation could put CX-Ray spokes in the R28 SL4 I'd go for those in an instant, even with the extra $60 the spokes would add. As it is, I'm looking hard at the Williams wheels.


----------



## HAL9000 (May 1, 2002)

I have the ROL D'Huez on my new Dean I love them.


----------



## ox_rider (Sep 6, 2006)

*D'Huez*



HAL9000 said:


> I have the ROL D'Huez on my new Dean I love them.


That wheel looks like the sleeper of the line. About the same price at the Race, but with less weight.

How many miles and what type of miles have you put on them?


----------



## climbandcycle (Nov 4, 2004)

I would have to vote for William's Wheels. They do a lot for the cycling community and the company will take care of you if you have a problem. Hint, hint other companies.

I also would never buy the N, they look like shite on any bike. (Just a biased opinion)


----------



## ox_rider (Sep 6, 2006)

The whole look of the Neuvation wheel confuses me, frankly. I suspect that people are more likely to buy crap in a pretty package than a really good product that lacks aesthetic appeal.

I would be willing to bet that if Neuvation cleaned up the graphics and looked more like Rol (Williams is close, but the big "30" if off putting), John could raise his prices and no one would blink. Not saying, just saying.


----------



## steel515 (Sep 6, 2004)

*wheel*



rabid said:


> I am in the market for a new set of wheels. I have around $500 budgeted for this purchase and I have narrowed it down to either the Neuvation or the Williams Cycling wheels. I haven't ridden either set, and I am basing my decision on reviews alone. Does anyone have any personal experience with both of these wheelsets? Can you help me decide between the two?
> 
> The Neuvation R28 Aero4's weigh in at 1620 grams for a total cost of $429
> 
> ...


wouldn't handmade wheelset be cheaper/ as good?


----------



## The Human G-Nome (Aug 26, 2002)

ox_rider said:


> The whole look of the Neuvation wheel confuses me, frankly. I suspect that people are more likely to buy crap in a pretty package than a really good product that lacks aesthetic appeal.
> 
> I would be willing to bet that if Neuvation cleaned up the graphics and looked more like Rol (Williams is close, but the big "30" if off putting), John could raise his prices and no one would blink. Not saying, just saying.



I agree. Why spend all that time in product development, perfecting a terrific product, only to ruin potential sales by packaging in a graphics worthy of MS word. It makes not sense. That font is hideous. And honestly, the Williams is only slightly better. I actually talked to the owner of Williams Wheels about this more then a year ago. I even offered to rebrand the wheels for him for free because it seemed like such a shame. But Neuvation? Wow, they are just so bad. Why not spend a few extra bucks, hire a real designer, and then watch your sales go through the roof. 

Most of us spend a premium for outrageously priced bike jewerly. That's our demographic. It doesn't matter the quality of the diamond if it's house in a hideous ring.


----------



## russotto (Oct 3, 2005)

ox_rider said:


> I would be willing to bet that if Neuvation cleaned up the graphics and looked more like Rol (Williams is close, but the big "30" if off putting), John could raise his prices and no one would blink. Not saying, just saying.


Don't tell him! I'd rather buy them cheap and remove the stickers than buy them expensive and have them look nice out of the box.


----------



## raleighcomp1 (May 10, 2007)

russotto said:


> Don't tell him! I'd rather buy them cheap and remove the stickers than buy them expensive and have them look nice out of the box.


I just got a pair of the R28 Aero4 and plan to do just that. Any hints other than using a hair dryer to loosen up the decal (as suggested in Neuvation.com's FAQ's)? I was planning to use denatured alcohol to take off any glue residue.


----------



## ox_rider (Sep 6, 2006)

*Neuvation FAQ*



raleighcomp1 said:


> I just got a pair of the R28 Aero4 and plan to do just that. Any hints other than using a hair dryer to loosen up the decal (as suggested in Neuvation.com's FAQ's)? I was planning to use denatured alcohol to take off any glue residue.


I find it absolutely hilarious that the Neuvation FAQ gives instructions on how to remove the stickers. I have seen denuded (or is it debadged like a tuner's WRX?) Cosmic Carbones and Reynolds Carbons and never understood it, but for Neuvation to throw in the towel and say, here you go, do this, admits the problem but doesn't try to solve it. If you Google Rol you can find the grahpics site that did his design. Tastes can differ, but it is pretty slick in this world.


----------



## raleighcomp1 (May 10, 2007)

Off topic from the original post but an update if anyone searches on Neuvation ... the decal removal was painless but a little time consuming. Seems like there was a different batch of decals or glue on the two wheels - one was MUCH easier and left no residue. On the other wheel no matter how much heat from the hair dryer, there was glue left on -- which was easily removed with a rag and denatured alcohol (paint thinner). Wheels look MUCH better and ride nicely.


----------



## fiscalmd (Mar 13, 2008)

+1 for the Williams System 30 even though they do weigh more than the listed weight. Perhaps it was the installed rim tape.

My 30's w/ P3R tires are a fantastic combo; smooth and more efficient than any other <$575 combo. Plus the Sys 30s come with premium rim tape installed where Neuv "recommends" that you install V-brand.


----------

